# Shell Gripe



## stephyaz (Dec 6, 2008)

We filed a complaint with the IL BBB, we also sent a lengthy letter through email to shell about our complaint. Of course we haven't heard back from them, it's been over a week. Here's a list of email addresses I found on-line, maybe if we bombard them with emails we can get our money back. These are employees from the CEO to Human Resources. Good Luck! 
awang@svc-west.com
careers@hospitalityops.com
cbreed@shellvactionsllc.com
hbonta@shellvacationsllc.com
hr@legacygolfresort.com
jgonzales@shellvacationsllc.com
jgregonis@shellvacationsllc.com
joma@shellhi.com
kopaka@msn.com
lallan@shellvacationsllc.com
mazofeifa@shellvacationsllc.com
nvibbard@shellvacationsllc.com
paul.byrne@chrcorp.com
padreani@ shellvacationsllc.com
rcollins@shellvacationsllc.com
sginsburg@shellvacationsllc.com
cgoldstein@shellvacationsllc.com
tsherles@shellvacationsllc.com
jserver@ shellvacationsllc.com
ggorson@ shellvacationsllc.com
dglickstein@ shellvacationsllc.com
sjones@ shellvacationsllc.com


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 7, 2008)

What does this complaint refer to?  Is there something started in another thread? 
                     Zach


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 12, 2008)

It's an overcast and homeward-bound day here in paradise, so naturally I'm in a foul mood. But I wonder if someone could explain something to me. We attended the mandatory Shell presentation at Kauai Coast, and were repeatedly told how we could use the Playdeck system and some combination with places that accepted American Express, but that the trick was to rent points, not use ones you own. Huh?  As near as I can figure, that costs about $140 for $100 worth of goods.  Am I missing something?  is it B.S.?  It looks to me like the only bargain point rental is the 14-day thing, which can be dicey as far as securing a flight.  ALSO....and I realize I'm a broken record on this one.....what's with the daily charges for internet service?  So far the Shell properties are the only places we've found that extort them. 

Thanks for any clarification you can provide.  Meanwhile we'll prepare for our return to 14 degree weather. 

                  Zach


----------



## mepiccolo (Dec 12, 2008)

This thread seems to be missing important facts.  Since we're pretty happy Shell VC owners we're curious what the complaint is (but we'd almost bet it's not someone who bought on the resale market).  Can you explain further?


----------



## talez (Dec 13, 2008)

stephyaz said:


> We filed a complaint with the IL BBB, we also sent a lengthy letter through email to shell about our complaint. Of course we haven't heard back from them, it's been over a week. Here's a list of email addresses I found on-line, maybe if we bombard them with emails we can get our money back. These are employees from the CEO to Human Resources. Good Luck!



It is "drive-by" messages like this that does not help your cause at all.  You need to be on top of it.  If you want to bring the mass behind your cause, you need to be diligent and keep up on the questions.  You need to help others understand the problem, they may be in the same shoe as you. Only when you explain clearly what the problem is and what you are trying to achieve, people will start listen and jump on board.


----------



## talez (Dec 13, 2008)

Picker57 said:


> It's an overcast and homeward-bound day here in paradise, so naturally I'm in a foul mood. But I wonder if someone could explain something to me. We attended the mandatory Shell presentation at Kauai Coast, and were repeatedly told how we could use the Playdeck system and some combination with places that accepted American Express, but that the trick was to rent points, not use ones you own. Huh?  As near as I can figure, that costs about $140 for $100 worth of goods.  Am I missing something?  is it B.S.?  It looks to me like the only bargain point rental is the 14-day thing, which can be dicey as far as securing a flight.  ALSO....and I realize I'm a broken record on this one.....what's with the daily charges for internet service?  So far the Shell properties are the only places we've found that extort them.
> 
> Thanks for any clarification you can provide.  Meanwhile we'll prepare for our return to 14 degree weather.
> 
> Zach



Zach,
if you find something fishy, avoid it at all cost.  That is the best approach.


----------



## talez (Dec 13, 2008)

don't know why I would reply to my own message.   How do I delete this post?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 13, 2008)

talez said:


> don't know why I would reply to my own message.   How do I delete this post?


If you want to delete your own post, for the first 3 days after posting, you can click the edit button on the bottom left of your post and then delete it.

After 3 days, you need to ask one of the many moderators on the board to delete it for you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## geekette (Dec 13, 2008)

talez said:


> don't know why I would reply to my own message.   How do I delete this post?



One reason to reply to your own post would be to add details to your original post.  I don't know what your gripe with Shell is?


----------



## mepiccolo (Dec 13, 2008)

Must not have been a legitimate gripe.  Maybe a fired SVC employee in disguise trying to create havoc?  

We remain,

Super duper happy SVC owners


----------



## talez (Dec 14, 2008)

The original poster of the gripe is stephyaz.  But it is annoying that he/she doesn't give any details.

Since you are a Happy SVC owner, have you noticed on your statement your fee has increased?  There is a ARDA ROC fee.  Why do we need to pay it if it's voluntary?


----------



## talez (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Bill, I guess I missed that time frame.  Oh well.  I guess it's okay.


----------



## mepiccolo (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't have my statement with me and I'm away from home but I don't believe I paid that extra amount, I just paid my maintenance fees.  They were a little higher but, as I believe I've said before, I really get irked by how much my Starwood MF fees go up each year because I see them spending their money so stupidly and the furnishings at WKORV look worse each year so I'm not seeing my MF fees being put to good use there, while I see that the resort we go to with Shell is immaculate, the furnishings look new and I don't mind paying a little more when I can see with my own eyes that it is being put to good use.  Starwood could really learn from Shell Vacation Club as far as managing its money and making smarter choices on furnishings.


----------

